# Police Officer Patrick O'Rourke



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Patrick O'Rourke*

West Bloomfield Police Department, Michigan

End of Watch: Sunday, September 9, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/9/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Patrick O'Rourke was shot and killed while making entry into a home on Forest Edge Lane after responding to a domestic dispute and reports of shots fired inside of the house.

He and four other officers had responded to the initial call shortly after 10:00 pm. Several family members who had been in the home had exited it prior to the arrival of the officers and informed them that the man inside may have committed suicide.

The officers entered the home and made their way to a bedroom. Before entering the bedroom they called out the subject's name but were met with gunfire through the bedroom door. Officer O'Rourke was struck by the gunfire and critically wounded. He was transported to McLaren Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

The subject remains barricaded inside of the home.

Officer O'Rourke had served with the West Bloomfield Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael Patton
West Bloomfield Police Department
4530 Walnut Lake Road
PO Box 250188
West Bloomfield, MI 48325

Phone: (248) 975-9200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21388-police-officer-patrick-orourke#ixzz2651ExurO


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Rest in peace brother. You were way to young to leave this world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

RIP Officer O'Rourke


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P. Officer O'Rourke, Garda and the boys will hoist a Guinness in your honor Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

